# hard break up, pity sex.



## blip blopzippitybop (May 13, 2011)

hi im going thru a painful break up. me and my ex had "broken up" a few years ago, but we kept seeing each other and even living toghether in the same house to support each other, she has a 7 yr old kid, nice kid. and me and the kid got too attached. the thing here is that my ex met someone, and i met some one too. and my ex doesnt like me being with someone else. also, she doesnt have any family or friends. only her kid. and she recently had problems with this guy she just met. sooo. she begs me no t to leave her.and i even had sex with her out of pity.. and i feel soo bad for it. any advice?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Either you need to be with her or move out. You can continue to be in the childs life and would show you as admirable human being and a good person, however it is unfair and really wrong of you to cheat on your new GF with your ex. Very wrong and is not good for either of them nor you.

You need to really limit your time to time spent with the child only and decide who you really want to be with before you lose both of them (which you would fully deserve).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

1. Stop sleeping with her out of "pity"
2. Stop cheating on your partners (which is what you're doing)
3. Move out.


----------



## blip blopzippitybop (May 13, 2011)

Syrum said:


> Either you need to be with her or move out. You can continue to be in the childs life and would show you as admirable human being and a good person, however it is unfair and really wrong of you to cheat on your new GF with your ex. Very wrong and is not good for either of them nor you.
> 
> You need to really limit your time to time spent with the child only and decide who you really want to be with before you lose both of them (which you would fully deserve).


i know its not fair for my ex or my new girlfriend, and it sure is devastating me inside. me and my ex also agreed to not look for each other anymore, but she keeps sending me text messages and calling with a suppossedly "urgent" subject, and i end up giving in to her demands. and this is eating me alive inside.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are you still living together??? You're cheating on your new girlfriend with her.


----------



## blip blopzippitybop (May 13, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> 1. Stop sleeping with her out of "pity"
> 2. Stop cheating on your partners (which is what you're doing)
> 3. Move out.


i actually moved out. but she is so insisting. we had come to good terms before, but things got kinda ugly again, and im not sure i want to be around anymore. but the thing here is that she is also sick , she has epilepsy and her family doesnt really help her, so she always comes back to me.. i feel all this guilt for trying to make my own life.. i dont know what to do.


----------



## blip blopzippitybop (May 13, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Why are you still living together??? You're cheating on your new girlfriend with her.


no, sorry, we are not living toghether anymore. i moved out.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok then this should be a clean break.
Move on with your life. Stop having sex with her. Esp. out of "pity."


----------



## blip blopzippitybop (May 13, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Ok then this should be a clean break.
> Move on with your life. Stop having sex with her. Esp. out of "pity."


thank you.. i have never used these forums. but this is of great help. i need some feedback on this.. and you know what i want to move on with my life.. but its just so hard for me right now. this situation is wearing me out. the true problem for me is speaking myself out. whenever we talk i just stay quiet, because im afraid her epilepsy will shoot out. it has happenned before.. whenever i speak how i feel it gets bad...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

OP~~

Train Wreck. Stop.


----------

